# picks27t V-8 Cirrus Engine finished



## picks27t (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Chuck Fellows  his design 
 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ikx_8QInETw[/ame]


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 19, 2014)

That looks great and you did a very good job.  One question though.  Why did you use such a heavy flywheel, although it does have very good low speed running ability. What kind/size of rear main bearing does it use?


----------



## picks27t (Mar 19, 2014)

Just had that wheel around wanted to see it under load as far as bearing front rear are both naval brass.
Thanks for comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## johnmcc69 (Mar 19, 2014)

I love it! Chuck will be proud! Did you use timing/belt pulley's?

John


----------



## picks27t (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes sure did with a 1/8 inch  belt


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## AAFitArm (Sep 18, 2014)

Very nice! Whereabouts did you get the plans?


----------



## picks27t (Sep 18, 2014)

They are in the plans sec.


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## cfellows (Sep 19, 2014)

Not sure how I missed this... sorry for the late comment.  Very nice job, great machining!  Looks better than mine!

 Chuck


----------



## picks27t (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks Chuck I have built your 4 Cylinder Boxer and V8 both were good builds  That valve arrangement is great.


----------

